# Replacement LTE USB power board



## psychrage (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can order the USB charging board for the LTE model?

I pumped a little too much voltage into (5.3v) when messing with my DCDC-USB power supply for in-car install.

Now the tablet thinks its plugged in when its not. Also thinks its not plugged in when it is, but the battery still charges?

The N7 seems to be sending power OUT to my switched USB hub(hub lights up when in off position).

I ordered and replaced the battery and that fixed none of these issues. Can't find the charging board to order









Help please!

Thanks.


----------

